#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Bitte, bitte helft mir gerade mal schnell >

## sun

Hallo!  Bitte gebt mir mal einen schnellen und guten Tip.   Bei mir ist zurzeit das Brustbein entzündet, das strahlt im ganzen Brutkorb aus. Kann nicht normal atmen, nur ganz flach. Komme mir vor, als stecke ich in einem Panzer und wenn ich einmal richtig durchatmen könnte, dass dieser irgendwo bricht und eventuell eine Erleichterung bringt. Nehme zurzeit an Schmerzmedis 1 Movalis 15 mg und Novalgien Tropfen. Letzte Woche habe ich meine Remicade bekommen und nächste Woche bekomme ich die nächste. Jetzt strahlt es dem Bauch auch runter. Kommt das auch vom Brustbein oder ist der Magen beleidigt. Nehme aber immer Magschutz dazu Pantholoc 40 mg.  Was kann ich jetzt gerade machen, das es mir ein wenig besser geht. Ein klein wenig, weiß gerade nicht wie ich mich stellen soll. Zum Arzt möchte ich nicht schon wieder. War schon zweimal die Woche und morgen früh muss ich eh wieder.   Bitte hat wer einen Tip für mich? 
Sitze hier in der Arbeit.

----------


## Brava

Ach sun
Ich würde den Arzt wenigstens anrufen und fragen

----------


## Christiane

Du bist ja ziemlich arg gebeutelt momentan. So wie sich das Ganze liest, veranstaltet der Bechterev einen akuten Schub. Dazu würden auch deine "Rheumaknötchen" passen.
Daß die Schmerzen ausstrahlen, liegt daran, daß die Rippen am Brustbein befestigt sind und zwischen den Rippen Nerven verlaufen. Zudem bewegen sich die Rippen bei der Atmung.
Meide heute bitte schwere körperliche Arbeiten. Ich denke mal, dazu bist du ohnehin kaum in der Lage. 
Versuch doch mal, dich aufrecht mit dem Rücken gegen eine Wand zu lehnen. Drück deine Hände leicht gegen dein Brustbein und versuch dann, "in die Hände" zu atmen, vielleicht bringt das ein wenig Erleichterung. 
Kühlen wäre auch denkbar, das nimmt die Entzündung. 
Ich denke mal, du wirst um einen Arztbesuch nicht herum kommen. Falls es sich tatsächlich um einen Bechterev-Schub handelt, brauchst du ein entzündungshemmendes Medikament.

----------


## sun

Hallo Christiane! 
Danke, das mit der Wand werde ich probieren, ob es klappt, keine Ahnung. Bin zurzeit wegen der Schmerzen eher nach vorne verkrümmt, nicht allgemein, aber nur zurzeit, Schmerz ausweichen.  
Das sich ein Schub entwickelt, das glaubt ich auch. Darum wahrscheinlich auch die Harnwegsinfektion. Die heiße Schulter , geschwollens Knie, Fersen geschwollen.... Habe ja auch Fieber, zwar nicht hoch, aber immer über 38.  
Entzündungshemmende Medikamente nehme ich eh. Movalis 15 mg Wirkstoff: Meloxicam. Movalis muß ich jetzt seit einer Woche nehmen. Die hat mir jetzt der Prim. da wo ich jetzt war verschrieben. Vorher habe ich eben als Entzündungshemmer Seractil genommen. Und bei Bedarf Tradolan, Novalgien oder Codidol bzw Oxycotin.  
Aber ich möchte nicht schon wieder zu solchen Medis wie Codidol oder Oxycotin greifen. Na vielleicht werde ich den Arzt heute doch nochmal wenigstens anrufen. Es zieht nämlich jetzt hinten bei der LWS auch runter.  
Mensch. ich komm mir nur dann immer so komisch vor.  
Oft denke cih mir, was ich nur verbrochen haben muß, in meinem Leben.

----------


## Falke

Versuch es mal mit einem Kartoffelwickel

----------


## sun

Hallo Falke! 
Mit Kartoffelwickel? DAs habe ich noch nie gehört. Oder doch  :loser_3_cut:  
Machen Kartoffel, wenn man sie auflegt, die Knochen nicht weich? 
Ich mache halt immer für mein Sprunggelenk, wenn es garnicht mehr geht (Ist ja jetzt schon seit Okt geschwollen) Topfenwickel, das kühlt extrem und entzieht auch die Entzündung.  
Was noch gut ist für Entzündungen. Ist wenn man Paprika oder Chili ist.  
Oder: Entzündungshemmend soll auch Bier sein. Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein Bier trinken , oder zwei, oder drei,..... :yes_3_cut:  
Ich werde heute mal ein Moor- oder Schwefelbad machen. Eher Schwefel, denn beim Moor danach immer die putzerei, wenn ich mich so schon nicht so gut bewegen kann.  
Naja ich geb die Hoffnung mal nicht auf, nächste Woche bekomme ich ja meine nächste Remicade und hoffe sehr, dass sie zu wirken beginnt. Nicht das es sich entwickelt, wie letztes Jahr Okt, Nov. Da war es dann so, das ich noch vor Weihnachten ins KH mußte. Und einen Tag vor Heilig Abend entlassen wurde. Und die KH besuche sind immer soweit von zuhause weg (200km). Und mit Kortison vollgestopft worden bin.  
Das hoffe ich mal nicht, noch bin ich kleinwenig Optimistisch. Teilweise halt, zumindestens wenn gerade mal was ein bischen wirkt und mir die extremen Schmerzen nimmt.  
Werde aber heute Abend, doch noch meinen Arzt anrufen, er hat heute Abend ja eh Dienst.

----------


## Brava

Das mit den Kartoffeln kenn ich
Bier, Paprika,Chili noch nie gehört

----------


## urologiker

> Versuch es mal mit einem Kartoffelwickel

 Super Idee!    
Im Ernst: Wirklich der falsche Moment für Hausmittelchen. Klar kann man sich ne Kartoffel aufs Brustbein drücken, das sollte aber den Gang zum Arzt nicht ersetzen und damit auch keine Medikamente, deren Effektivität evidenzbasierter ist als die von Kartoffelwickeln... 
Was Sun braucht ist eine konsequente Betreuung durch einen engagierten Arzt, der eine komplettes Behandlungskonzept entwickelt und steuert. Auch wenn mir Medikamente einfallen, die Wirkung haben sollten - entscheidend ist eine ärztliche Diagnostik und EIN Behandlungskonzept. Sonst besteht die Gefahr, dass die Nebenwirkungen überwiegen...  
Grüsse, logiker

----------


## Falke

@urologiker 
dann nenne Ihr einen Arzt der dies ohne Terminkalender spontan machen kann
oder gebe Ihr selbst einen Rat was Ihr spontan erleichterung schafen könnte. 
Ich bin es leid das Tips die hier gegeben werden(ok sie ersetzen keinen Arztbesuch)
jedes mal nieder geschrieben werden müssen schein´bar

----------


## Patientenschubser

*@ sun, 
so wie du das beschriebst, müsstest du eigentlich bei jedem Doc sofort dran kommen.
Das läuft bestimmt (oder kann man) als Notfall (laufen lassen)!  
@ "Falke" 
zum Thema Kartoffelwickel:*  Kartoffelwickel 
von Andreas Jansen 
Der Kartoffelwickel ist eines der besten Hausmittel für akute Erkrankungen, die Sie schnell und wirkungsvoll zuhause einsetzen können.
Anwendungsgebiet 
Bei Halsschmerzen / Angina (als Halswickel), bei Nasennebenhöhlenentzündungen (als Auflage auf die Nebehöhlen), bei Bronchitis (als Brustwickel). Er entstaut auch geschwollene Lymphknoten.
Wie macht man den Wickel?
.... weiter *
Dies nützt sun im Moment sicherlich nicht!* 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Falke

Den Zweck der momentanen Linderung erfüllt er aber.

----------


## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
Natürlich kann ich jederzeit zu meinem Arzt gehen. Auch zum Rheumatologen, der ist aber leider 2 STunden von mir entfernt, aber anrufen oder so kann ich ihn auch jederzeit. Das bieten mir ja beide jedesmal an "Wenn was ist, dann rufen sie mich an, sie haben meine Handynr." Das sagt der Rheumatologe immer und mein Hausarzt sowieso. Mit dem komme ich ganz gut klar, der kommt auch nachts noch schnell runter zu mir, wenn es sein muss. Er weiß nämlich, das ich nur anrufe, wenn es garnicht mehr geht. Jetzt braucht er nur noch über ein kleines Feld zu gehen, da ist sogar ein Weg. Er ist ja nun mein Nachbar.  
Ich war dann auch beim Arzt, leider ist es immer noch so. Aber ich nehme meine Medikamente und die haben wir jetzt noch ein wenig erhöht. Und am Donnerstag hoffen wir sehr, das meine Remicade(also die Infusion, ist nun die zweite) wirkt.  
Das blöde ist nur, das der Puls nun wieder oben ist, das weiß er aber noch nicht. Wie jetzt, wenn ich hier schon ein Ewigkeit sitze. Hab ihn jetzt gemessen. Habe ich einen Blutdruck von 146/ 98 und Puls 125. Der Puls geht ja noch, war ja schon höher bei mir. Aber ist halt auch nicht normal oder. Jetzt läuft er schon wieder seit Freitag so.  
Sollte ich meinen Betablocker wieder normal einnehmen? Wir hatten ja mal 2x mal täglich Seloken 95mg retard 1-0-1 und jetzt haben wir es damals gesenkt auf 1-0-0,5 jetzt geht das wieder los. Die Senkung ist aber jetzt schon fast ein Monat her oder so. Das kann es doch auch nicht sein oder kommt es wieder von den Schmerzen?

----------


## mandalaya

Liebe sun, 
bitte entschuldige, daß ich hier nur ganz kurz auf Dein Problem eingehe, aber ich stehe etwas unter Zeitdruck. 
Medizinische Ratschläge kann ich Dir leider nicht geben, aber ich biete Dir gern meine Hilfe als Biosens an.Als Biosens arbeite ich mit der Methode der Biomeditation. 
Nähere Informationen über die Biomeditation findest Du auf der Seite biomez.de  . 
Dort ist alles viel besser erklärt, als ich es jemals könnte. 
Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du wohnst, aber ich kann Dir auf jeden Fall Fernbehandlungen anbieten. 
Du mußt nicht daran glauben, daß es funktioniert und es kostet auch nichts, nur brauche ich natürlich Dein Einverständnis. Schau Dir die biomez-Seite doch einfach mal an und denk drüber nach. 
Bei Interesse schick mir bitte eine Nachricht, jetzt oder jederzeit. 
Alles liebe 
mandalaya

----------


## Falke

@sun 
Das habe ich mir gedacht, da in Österreich der Patient auch noch als Patient behandelt wird. 
Hoffentlich stellt sich bei Dir bald eine Besserung ein, wäre schön.

----------

